# Gordons Dry Gin



## Poison_Us (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't know if this is worth anything or not...was in the shop we found the poison we got.

 The bottle is aqua, about 8-9" tall, Tapered, applied top, D shape (if you look at it from the bottom, it has a fat back and sides with a rounded front).  Front has Gordon's Dry Gin, sides has London on one and England on other, back has a registered number on the top and a makers mark on the base which I could not identify very easily.  Looked like a crude bird's head with it's beak open, or some palm trees blowing in the wind with a odd looking wave or something.
 Anyway, it was for a over priced amount of $45.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 16, 2010)

worth more like $4.50[&:]
 Rocky


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi Rocky & Poison_Us; thought you might find this interesting in connection with the Gordon's. Dug this miniature from a TOC dump years ago:


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 16, 2010)

the registration no on the back:


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 16, 2010)

and some idea of the size of the bottle - 10cm in height :


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 16, 2010)

If it's a design registration number, the book I have would put it around 1911 or so.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't think it was worth much.  Most every time we see bottles in shops, they are labeled like they are the only one left in the world.  But I think we got a good deal on the poison we did pick up.  We did see an English poison in there as well. (KC-92 I think)  Common bottle, but this was one of the big ones...still wasn't worth much, but it too had a tag of $45 on it.  They don't even sell on eBay for $20.  If the price was right, we may have picked it up, but it was a rather large bottle (about 12"+) really didn't fit anywhere...so we let it be.


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 16, 2010)

I've seen the gordons gin bottles in antique stores with a price tag of 2-4 dollars just sit there for years, they are quite common. The sample bottles are more valuable, however.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 16, 2010)

Unfortunately the Gordon's Gin bottles are about as common as the dirt from which they are extricated. I stopped bringing them back after I accumulated over a dozen, which is over a dozen too many as far as I'm concerned.

 What does make them somewhat interesting is that Gordon's products are still sold in liquor stores. When I was in high school I had a few friends who were in love with Gordon's vodka, and would probably treasure a pre-prohibition Gordons bottle far more than most collectors. Aside from that narrow possibility of appreciation they are pretty junky though. At least ya got something you were looking for!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> I don't know if this is worth anything or not...was in the shop we found the poison we got.
> 
> ...


 


 Stephen,...The Gordon's symbol on the base is actually a crude depiction of a Boar's head.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 18, 2010)

I know a lot of those bottles are common but his sounds different than the usual ones.  A picture would help.  I have a large square one with a boar head on bottom.  It was 3 dollars.


----------



## liightfoote (Sep 18, 2010)

I found Mark Twain's Gordons Gin dump when he stayed in Redding Ct.   There were lots of Gins...I only kept one.


----------

